# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit DYNAUDIO HI-FI Lautsprechern



## Paul (4 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nach vielen Jahren, mal neue Boxen 
zu kaufen.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Dynaudio Lautsprechern?

Mir ist klar, dass die Qualität sehr gut ist. 
Aber ist der Preis auch gerechtfertigt?

In den einschlägigen HI-FI Foren bekommt man keine objektiven
Meinungen.
Da gibt hauptsächlich Fraktionen, die sich gegenseitig zerfetzen
und ihre jeweiligen Lieblingsmarken in den Himmel heben.
Dazu dann  noch solche Freaks, die nur für die Boxen 15.000,-€  
in ihrem Heimkino investieren, und meinen dann:
"Untenrum fehlt ein bisschen der Bass".

Deshalb frage ich euch, Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand,
nach einer objektiven Meinung, zu der Marke allgemein.

Falls jemand was zum Modell Contour 2.8 sagen kann wäre dies 
natürlich noch besser

Fachhändler wo man die Teile mal "Live" anhören kann,
gibt es in unserer Ecke leider nicht.

MfG
Paul


----------



## mnuesser (4 Mai 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> ...Da gibt hauptsächlich Fraktionen, die sich gegenseitig zerfetzen
> und ihre jeweiligen Lieblingsmarken in den Himmel heben...
> MfG
> Paul



Na fast wie die Beiträge im SPS-Forum... 

Konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen, auch wenn es OT ist, und dir nichts bringt.
Shame on me!


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Mai 2013)

"Consequence UE Echtholzfurnier Wenge mit Chrom 48.000,00"

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

Ich stehe da mehr auf mein "billiges" Sonos System.



> Konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen, auch wenn es OT ist, und dir nichts bringt.
> Shame on me!



Hier schließe ich mich mit meinem Beitrag an 

Nachtrag:

Mal ernsthaft, es hilft entweder:

- Anhören und ausgiebig testen ODER
- Du gehst in HIFI-Forum, dort sitzen die Audiocracks

Vom Preis her sollte man meinen, das System wäre sehr gut, aber man sollte sich immer erst gut beraten lassen und wenn möglich selbst ein Bild davon machen!

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## tnt369 (5 Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Dynaudio mal bei einem Bekannte probegehört. Es war ein 2.1 System.
Es hat mir klanglich sehr gut gefallen. Ich bin dann aber bei einem Nubert-Set gelandet,
da dieses im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis doch deutlich besser war.
(meiner Meinung nach Klanglich nahezu ebenbürtig, aber doch wesentlich günstiger)
Wichtig war für mich auch, dass ich das System längerer Zeit bei mir Zuhause testen konnte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Mai 2013)

schnelles Googeln ergibt:


> Baujahre: 1992-1998



Willst Du die gebraucht kaufen oder sind das Ladenhüter?

Gesunder Menschenverstand wird da oft ausgeschaltet, spätestens wenn sauerstoffarme Kupferkabel mit 6 Quadrat aufwärts Verwendung finden (auch wenn im Verstärker in der Lautsprecherleitung oft nicht mal 1 Quadrat drin ist). Manche hören da einfach das Gras wachsen. Vor längerer Zeit hat sich mal eine Testzeitschrift erlaubt, die Boxen einer renommierten Marke klanglich schlecht zu bewerten. Die Folge war eine Anzeigenkampagne des Boxenherstellers in sämtlichen anderen Hifi Zeitschriften, wo die Testzeitschrift nieder gemacht wurde. Die haben dann klein bei gegeben und nochmal "nachgetestet". Da war dann der Klang wieder gut und es wurde eine schlechte Kabelverbindund beim ersten Test als Ursache angeben. Da kann man sich denken was man will.

Ich für meinen Teil gebe nur dann mehr Geld aus wenn ich eine Verbesserung höre und der Mehrpreis in einem gesunden Verhältnis zum "Mehrklang" steht. Ich fahr dann im Zweifelsfall auch zum Nubert und kaufe dort.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Mai 2013)

Zu Nubert fahren, anhören, überlegen, kaufen. Vielleicht noch auf nen Kaffee zu Deltalogic


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2013)

Wir Programmier sind doch durch laute Maschinenkulisse Hörgeschädigt.
Maximal spüren wir Bass und hören am Pfeifen eines Antriebes, das etwas
an der Einstellung vom FU nicht stimmt. Ich würde eher das Geld für ein 
gutes Hörgerät anlegen.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich damals auch für Nubert entschieden.
Den Ratschlag von Lars kann ich nur beipflichten.
Bei Nubert gibt es eine super Beratung und ein klasse Hörstudio.
Bring deine Lieblings CDs, DVDs und Blurays mit und teste einfach.
Wenn du willst kannst du auch deinen eigenen Verstärker mitbringen und damit probehören.
Ausserdem kannst du auch die Boxen zu Hause testen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Paul (5 Mai 2013)

@ Oberchefe
_Willst Du die gebraucht kaufen oder sind das Ladenhüter?_
Natürlich gebraucht, sind aber immer noch teuer genug

@ Helmut
_Ich würde eher das Geld für ein gutes Hörgerät anlegen. _
Vielen Dank, aber ich habe zwei Kuhhörner wo ich mir die Spitzen in die Ohren stecke.
Du weist schon, wegen Elektrosmog so nah am Hirn.
Wenn Du mal so alt bist wie ich, machst Du das auch.

@ Alle
Nubert habe ich mir auch schon übrlegt

Wenn Ihr euch mal amuisieren wollt geht mal ins HIFI-Forum.de
Dort gibt es ein Unterforum <Voodoo>
Was dort für spinnerte Theorien besprochen werden, köstlich.

HIFI Racks zum Preis eines kleinen Gebauchtwagens.
Aber nicht weil sie gut aussehen, die Anlage klingt dadurch besser.

Das beste ist C37 Klanglack (10 ml für 150,-€)
Auf die Lautsprecherkabel oder auf den Prozessor vom CD Player 
gepinselt eröffnen sich völlig neue Klangdimensionen.

Kannst Dich kaputtlachen, was da für Spinner unterwegs sind.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Kannst Dich kaputtlachen, was da für Spinner unterwegs sind.



Als ich bei Nubert damals meine Boxen + AV-Reciver + DVD-Player gebraucht hab, benötigte ich noch ein LWL-Kabel zur Verbindung von DVD-Player zum Receiver.
Verkäufer und ich sind zum Kabel-Regal ... LWL 1,5m von 7,95€ bis 170€.
Der Verkäufer wusste, dass ich Elektroniker bin und hat mir natürlich das 170€-Kabel in die Hand gedrückt. Dazu die Bemerkung: "Nehmen Sie sich einen Kaffee, lesen Sie die Beschreibung und amüsieren Sie sich"
Er hat mir dann ein simples (kostenloses) Kunstoff-LWL-Kabel geholt 

Gruß
Dieter

PS:
Aber meine Lautsprecherkabel sind schon 2x6mm²


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Mai 2013)

> Er hat mir dann ein simples (kostenloses) Kunstoff-LWL-Kabel geholt



In einem HIFI-Laden mag man sich über solche Preise amüsieren können, da es vieleicht keinen Unterschied macht.
Aber niemals pauschalisieren, hier gibt es auch andere Anwendungen, wo eben teure Materialien benutzt werden müssen.

je kleiner der maximale Biegeradius desto (exponentiell) teurer die Leitung


----------



## Paul (5 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> PS:
> Aber meine Lautsprecherkabel sind schon 2x6mm²


Meine auch
Aber nur weil es keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich mir in der Werkstatt
1,5mm² oder 6mm² runterzwicke
Und 6mm² sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Mai 2013)

Wie so oft kann man die Produkte der Hersteller hier nicht pauschal betrachten, ala "die sind gut und die sind schlecht". Man sollte nicht allgemein nach "Dynaudio" fragen. Eher schon ob Modell X oder Modell Y (von Dynaudio).
Jeder Hersteller hat in seinen Modellen gewissen Klangcharakteristiken und Philosophien. Andere Hersteller = andere Schwerpunkte. Anspruch soll bei HiFi ja immer der "unverfälschte" Klang sein. Das ist logischerweise nicht machbar. Allerdings ist der Lautsprecher eben jene Komponente, die prozentual gesehen den Klang der Musik gegenüber dem Original am meisten beeinflusst. Eine "Optimierung" durch bessere Abspielgeräte, Verstärker oder gar Kabel ist, wenn überhaupt, nur in den obersten Preisklassen zu erwarten. Und da ist dann wirklich viel "Glaube" mit im Spiel und gaaaanz viel Psychoakkustik. (Im HiFi-Forum gibt's so etliche Fraktionen und Religionen)
Beim Musikhören mag ich es zB, wenn ich durch gewaltige Stimmen Gänsehaut bekomme. Der Gesangt muss so real rüberkommen, dass man denken könnte, die Interpreten stünden leibhaftig vor mir im Raum.

Ich kann nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten und anhand dessen folgendes empfehlen:
- Überlege dir eine Preisklasse oder Preisobergrenze für die Vorauswahl
- suche nen ordentlichen HiFi-Händler auf, zur Not nen Elektronikmarkt, der Produkte in dieser Preisklasse führt und auch vernüftige Räumlichkeiten zum Anhören besitzt.
- Nutze zum Probehören *DEINE Lieblingsmusik* und ähnliche Abspielgeräte/Verstärker, wie du sieh nutzt oder kaufen willst.
- *Vergleiche die Lautsprecher und entscheide auf dem Bauch heraus*
Da nutzt kein "objektiver" Vergleich oder die Meinung von anderen. Musikgenuss hat viel mit Empfinden, Gefühle und auch der Tagesform (!!!) zu tun. Die Optik der Lautsprecher spielt  für mich zB auch eine große Rolle. Es sind schließlich Einrichtungsgegenstände (deswegen schied Nubert bei mir zB aus).
In Summe musst du mit deiner Kaufentscheidung zufrieden sein. Dann erst "klingt" es für dich auch gut.

Ich stand damals mit einer Vorauswahl von drei Lautsprechern einer bestimmten Preisklasse von drei Herstellern im HiFi-Laden. Und nur bei einem kam durchweg das Gänsehautgefühlt. Einer klang im direkten Vergleich eher "dumpf" in den Höhen, der andere zu "linear" (= kam keine Emotion rüber). Hätte ich jeden Lautsprecher ohne Vergleich gehört, wären bestimmt alle gut gewesen. Erst der direkte Vergleich machte den Unterschied ... und vielleicht das makellose Finish mit Nussbaumfurnier ;-)

Meine Ausstattung zum Musikhören (auch DVDs/BluRays):
AV-Receiver 1500 Euro-Klasse
DVD-/BluRay-Spieler jeweils 600 Euro-Klasse
Stereolautsprecher 800 Euro/Stück
Surround-Lautsprecher 300 Euro/Stück
Koaxialkabel zw. Quelle und Verstärker: Selbstbau aus Standard-Koaxkabel von Reichelt
Lautsprecherkabel: Lapp Ölflex 5mm² mit mechanisch vernünftigen Bananensteckern

Bei den Lautsprechern besteht allerdings Verbesserungspotenzial, da ich doch gern etwas mehr Kickbass hätte. Aber ich bin derzeit mehr im Auto unterwegs, als dass ich zuhause Zeit und Lust zum Musikhören finde.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2013)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Lautsprecher eben jene Komponente, die prozentual gesehen den Klang der Musik gegenüber dem Original am meisten beeinflusst. Eine "Optimierung" durch bessere Abspielgeräte, Verstärker oder gar Kabel ist, wenn überhaupt, nur in den obersten Preisklassen zu erwarten.



Der Aussage kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen.
Der Verstärker / AV-Receiver muß mit den Boxen harmonieren. Und hier sind gerade in der unteren / mittleren Preisklasse die Unterschiede deutlich hörbar.
Ich hatte damals Onkyo, Denon und Yamaha in der engeren Auswahl.
Onko an den Nubert-Boxen zu dumpf, Yamaha zu hart geklungen und der Denon war der beste Kompromis für meinen Musikgeschmack.
Ich bin nun sicher nicht der absolute Klangfanatiker, aber die Unterschiede waren wirklich sehr deutlich hörbar. Preilich lagen alle Receiver in 1500€-Liga.

Deshalb immer - nach Möglichkeit - mit der eigenen Ausrüstung und in der eigenen Wohnung testen.
Jeder vernünftige Fachhändler-Händler bietet dir auch diese Möglichkeit.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Verstärker / AV-Receiver muß mit den Boxen harmonieren. Und hier sind gerade in der unteren / mittleren Preisklasse die Unterschiede deutlich hörbar.


Geb' ich dir recht.
Aber mit dem prozentual größeren Unterschied meine ich auch, dass es ein größerer Unterschied ist, an einem Verstärker verschiedene Boxen zu hören, als an verschiedenen Verstärkern einen Lautsprecher.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals Onkyo, Denon und Yamaha in der engeren Auswahl.
> Onko an den Nubert-Boxen zu dumpf, Yamaha zu hart geklungen und der Denon war der beste Kompromis für meinen Musikgeschmack.
> Ich bin nun sicher nicht der absolute Klangfanatiker, aber die Unterschiede waren wirklich sehr deutlich hörbar. Preilich lagen alle Receiver in 1500€-Liga.


Ähnliches hatte ich auch erfahren. Den Yamahas wurde damals immer ein "harter" Klang nachgesagt, was ich aber nicht bestätigen konnte. Hatte von Harman/Kardon zu Yamaha gewechselt, aber der Unterschied war marginal. Zumal ich mit dem neuen Yamaha deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten zur Einstellung über die Einmessung bekam. Sprich, die Anpassung an die Raumakkustik hat einen eventuellen Unterschied wett gemacht.
Man sollte im Idealfall immer mit seinem eigenen Equipment testen, sofern möglich. Das stimmt. Ist aber leider nicht immer möglich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> ..Das beste ist C37 Klanglack (10 ml für 150,-€)..


Ohne so'n Schukostecker nützt der Klanglack niemals nichts.


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2013)

Und nun kommt das allerschlimmste:
Selbst wenn du in einem Abhörraum die beste Komponentenkombination gefunden hast, in aller Regel ja beim Händler deines Vertrauens, woran auch immer man das für einen selbst festmacht,
dann stellst du das Zeuch bei dir zu Hause ins Wohnzimmer, in welchem in aller Regel eine beschissene Raumakkustik herrscht, und schon ist deine ganze Wahl dahin.

Imho ist die Raumakkustik der allerentscheidenste Faktor, wenn die passt, dann klingen auch 200€ Komponenten zumindestens schon mal brauchbar,
im Gegenzug werden die 100000€ High-End Komponten in einem schlechten Raum auch kein wirklich überzeugendes Klangbild zustande bringen.
Ob man einen schlechten Raum durch Processing Wett machen kann, wie es ja z.B. bei den Yamaha AV-Receivern der Fall ist, ich glaube darüber streitet sich die Fachwelt schon, solange es diese Möglichkeiten gibt.

Aber letzten Endes ist es so wie überall:
Das Gefühl welches entsteht setzt sich aus einer Reihe von Faktoren zusammen, oftmals auch einfach als "Geschmack" bezeichnet.

P.S.
Vom 9-12.5 ist die High-End in München ... da sind eigentlich alle wichtigen Hersteller vertreten.
http://www.highendsociety.de/index.php/high_end_moc.html

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paul (5 Mai 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ohne so'n Schukostecker nützt der Klanglack niemals nichts.


Danke für den Tipp, ich würde den Stecker gerne kaufen,
aber das nützt nichts.
Richiges Tuning beginnt schon im Sicherungskasten.
HIGH END Sicherungsautomat --> Wandsteckdose mit Platinkontakten  --> Steckerleiste mit Flux Kompensator --> HIGH END Netzkabel (Laufrichtungsoptimiert!!!)
Wird wirklich angeboten. Zu Preisen wo du nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln kannst *ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Und nun kommt das allerschlimmste:
> Selbst wenn du in einem Abhörraum die beste Komponentenkombination gefunden hast, in aller Regel ja beim Händler deines Vertrauens, woran auch immer man das für einen selbst festmacht,
> dann stellst du das Zeuch bei dir zu Hause ins Wohnzimmer, in welchem in aller Regel eine beschissene Raumakkustik herrscht, und schon ist deine ganze Wahl dahin.



Deshalb bieten dir gute Fachhändler auch die Möglichkeit die Boxen zu Hause zu testen.
Das Klangprocessing moderner Anlagen ist schon faszinierend.
Ich hab noch ne 300€ Kompaktanlage und bin auch manmal verblüfft was hier so ein DSP alles leistet.
Bei moderner "Musik" klingt die Anlage wirklich ganz ordentlich ... aber wehe da kommt Klassik.

Und so manchmal wär ich froh, wenn ich nur ne Billig-Anlage im Wohnzimmer hätte.
Unglaublich was so manche "Tonmeister" heute abliefern. Hab mir neulich die DVD "Udo Lindenberg - MTV unplugged" gekauft.
Die 5.1-Tonspur ist ne Zumutung ... Könnt mich da richtig ärgern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> HIGH END Netzkabel (Laufrichtungsoptimiert!!!)



Also nix gegen die Laufrichtungsoptimierung ... Bei meinem Yamaha-Verstärker vor 10 Jahren war es wichtig wie rum der Stecker in der Steckdose war.
Wenn er falsch rum drin war, hatte ich irgendwo ne Brummschleife. Hab zwar gesucht, aber nie gefunden.
Aber heute hängt nur noch der Palttenspieler analog dran, der Rest geht alles über LWL.
Aber das ganze Digitalzeug ist natürlich alles Verrat an der Musik 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (5 Mai 2013)

sag mal paul, was genau möchtest du mit dem Lautsprechersystem eigentlich machen?
Mich würde interessieren: Welche Zuspieler planst du, wie sieht dein Raum aus?


----------



## Paul (5 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...Und so manchmal wär ich froh, wenn ich nur ne Billig-Anlage im Wohnzimmer hätte.
> Unglaublich was so manche "Tonmeister" heute abliefern...


Genau deshalb habe ich ja diesen Thread aufgemacht.
Gute Boxen  bringen den Murcks der "Tonmeister" gnadenlos zu Tage.
Tut man sich selbst einen Gefallen, wenn manche Aufnahmen dich umhauen,
aber andere (bisher als gut befundene) plötzlich Sch...e klingen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2013)

Hier meine Favorit unter den Lautsprechern, die Gehäuse bekommt man
im Baumarkt oder beim Dorfklempner. 






der passenden Verstärker dazu sieht so aus


----------



## Grizzly88 (5 Mai 2013)

Schaut euch mal Orbit an. Ansonsten Neubert, Hecko, Klipsch usw. Auf den Verstärker kommt es meiner Meinung nicht so an. Hätte noch ein Teufel system abzugeben


----------



## Paul (6 Mai 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> sag mal paul, was genau möchtest du mit dem Lautsprechersystem eigentlich machen?
> Mich würde interessieren: Welche Zuspieler planst du, wie sieht dein Raum aus?


Die Zuspieler habe ich schon.
CD Player ist ein Denon DCD980

Der Verstärker ist ein LUXMAN L-430 Baujahr 1982, 
Ein echter Klassiker.
Kein Vergleich zu den "Chinakrachern" von heute.


Was ich mit den Lautsprechern machen will?
Naja, guten Sound. Bruce Springsteen, U2, Roger Chapman, The Doors, etc.
Nix Hip Hop, Techno, Hüttengaudi.


----------



## mariob (6 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
also mal prinzipiell, wenn ich lese 





> Der Verstärker ist ein LUXMAN L-430 Baujahr 1982,
> Ein echter Klassiker.
> Kein Vergleich zu den "Chinakrachern" von heute.


rollen sich mir die Fußnägel auf. Was bitteschön ist ein Klassiker? Transistoren auf Pappleiterplatten hatten wir auch in der Zone. Sorry, bei allem Respekt. Zur Sache:
Prinzipiell ist das Zusammenspiel Endstufe mit Schallwandler samt Einbau entscheidend für das Endergebnis. Endstufen haben einen ausgangsseitigen Innenwiderstand, der das Ausschwingverhalten der Wandler bestimmt. So kann auch eine billige Endstufe an einer geeigneten Wandlerkombination durchaus gut klingen, umgekehrt gibt es viel teures was überhaupt nicht funktioniert.
Manches ist auch Billigkram, der ebenfalls teuer vertickt wird, ich hatte da mal so eine Acrylkonstruktion eines Edelherstellers mit einem exorbitanten Preis verständnislos bestaunt. Leiterplatten bestückt, dann wahrscheinlich 14 Tage in der Firma als Fußabtreter benutzt, das ganze mit weißer Farbe übergossen und dann ins Gehäuse - unglaublich. Wenns schie macht.
Naja, im Prinzip der spätere Hörraum ist entscheidend, für meine Begriffe ist der Blindtest entscheidend, der Hörer sieht hier nicht was da spielt, viele Hersteller scheuen deswegen sowas. Wenn dann nur so. Testen der Kombination Endstufe - Wandler, es gibt da hörbare Unterschiede.
Zuguterletzt, bei mir werkeln kaum gestopfte BG20 Nail, eigentlich wollte ich die mal nochmal als Birkensperrholzboxen bauen, dieselben ölen, so sind aber die Spanplattendinger mit Autolack geblieben, sie funktionieren ja. Angedrückt mit Eigenbauendstufen mit dem OPA541, ein Veteran unter den OPVs, die Chassis in der Nail als 8 Ohm. Da ist wahrscheinlich auch das 1,5er sehr weit überdimensioniert.
Die Endstufe hat bereits symmetrische Eingänge, denn da geht es mit 19" Technik weiter, alles Ohringer (Behringer), DCX2496, hier wird alles hingebogen das es klanglich paßt, das Ding ist ein Lautsprechermanagmentsystem, davor ein Ultrabass EX1200? für alte analoge Aufnahmen genial, bei digitalen Konserven eine Katasrophe, und im Eingang irgendsoein Ultramix Rackmixer zur Pegelanpassung. Ein HA4700 Kopfhörerverstärker noch dazu, einer der wenigen die auch 8 Ohm Lasten treiben können. Quellen sind eigentlich nur Soundkarten von Rechnern, auch hier, billig muß nicht schlecht sein.
Eine MP3 Sammlung ist mit 128k codiert für die Tonne. Da bin ich voll beim Helmut mit dem Hörgerät.
Alles in allen sage ich mal um die 700 Euro aktive Elektronik, wenn die Endstufen dazugekauft werden sollten. Eine moderne würde ich eh nicht nehmen, es gibt schöne alte Teile, sauschwer aber ohne Lüfter, und meist dadurch Schnäppchen. Das ist der Hauptgrund gegen die Chinkracher, ansonsten denke ich das für den normalen Betrieb so ein Ding schon reichen würde. Das ganze hat nicht den höchsten WAF, es ist aber ordentlich verarbeitete Technik, die sehr lange zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichten wird. Für Leute, die Wert auf eine Fernbedienung legen isses nix.
Ich habe hier nur ein einfaches Stereodreieck, insofern ist die DCX auf den ersten Blick völlig unterfordert, aber die kaskadierbaren dynamischen und statischen EQs, die Laufzeitkorrekturen und die Ausbaumöglichkeiten bringen es einfach.
Mein persönlicher Geheimtip an Endstufen ist eigentlich die Vermone Regent 1000s das s ist wichtig, das sind Transistorcirclotrons, sehr anfällig, aber wenn die gehen ein sehr warmer Klang an der passenden Box mit fürchterlich Dampf für zuhause. Wenn mir da mal noch zwei auch kaputte über den Weg laufen sind die mir.
Wie schon gesagt, ein individuelles Konzept kriegt man nur durch Trial und Error zusammen, es ist als erstes der Hörgeschmack der festlegt was paßt.

Edit:
Meine Konfiguration ist keinesfalls als "Must have" zu verstehen, sie soll vielmehr aufzeigen das man z.B. auch mit Studio und PA Komponenten deutlich preisgünstiger bleiben kann als mit diesem Vodoo Kram. Technisch mindestens gleichwertig ist es allemal.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Paul (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo Mario
Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast so einen langen  Beitrag zu schreiben. 
Allerdings verstehe ich so ganz was Du mir eigentlich sagen willst.

Ich zitiere mal ein paar Sachen:
....Transistoren auf Pappleiterplatten hatten wir auch in der Zone.
Das glaube ich gerne, Ihr hattet ja sogar Autos aus Pappe.
Der Luxman hat aber keine Leiterplatten aus Pappe.
Wenn man sich die Innerei ansieht, kann er (optisch) sicher nicht 
mit einem Accuphase von damals mithalten, der war aber auch doppelt so teuer.

Vom Sound her kann ich aber nur sagen: das Teil klingt wirklich Super.
Hast Du ihn schon mal gehört?  
Denke eher nicht.

.....der das Ausschwingverhalten der Wandler bestimmt
wenn jemand schon von Wandlern spricht, die am besten noch an einer Kette hängen, wird es für mich suspekt.

....Eigenbauendstufen mit dem OPA541....
....DCX2496, hier wird alles hingebogen das es klanglich paßt,
Ist bewundernswert, dass Du das drauf hast (ERNSTHAFT) hilft mir aber nichts.
Ich will mir keine Endstufen, und auch keine "Wandler" bauen

....deutlich preisgünstiger bleiben kann als mit diesem Voodoo Kram.
Voodoo Kram ist für mich: Boxenkabel 120,- €/m, Geräte zur Entmagnetisierung von CDs,
Laufrichtungsoptimierte Cinch-Kabel etc.
Ich habe nach einer objektiven Meinung  bzgl. eines Herstellers von hochwertigen Lautsprechern gefragt.


Sorry, das ist jetzt gemein, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen:
.....Mein persönlicher Geheimtip an Endstufen ist eigentlich die Vermone Regent 1000s 
als mein Luxman gebaut wurde hättet Ihr Zonies euch für einen SONY 08/15 oder Kenwood XYZ 
die Beine ausgerissen und die Köpfe eingeschlagen.


----------



## mariob (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo,


> als mein Luxman gebaut wurde hättet Ihr Zonies euch für einen SONY 08/15 oder Kenwood XYZ
> die Beine ausgerissen und die Köpfe eingeschlagen.


,
kann ich ab, haben wir auch, ich nicht, mal so als Preis, ein vernünftiges Akai Tapedeck, ich müßte jetzt mal wühlen was für eines, zwischen 12 bis 14k OM (Ostmark), was die Vermonas kamen kann ich nichtmal sagen, billig waren die aber auch nicht.
Edit, fiel mir vorhin nicht der Hersteller ein, 400er Gauß, ich dächte das waren sogar 18 Zöller Baßtreiber, sehr schöne nebenbei, kaputt um die 4000 OM, instandgesetzt locker das doppelte.
Im übrigen sollst Du das Zeug auch nicht selbst bauen, wie ich schon schrob, man kann sowas auch gebraucht oder neu zusammenkaufen, das war auch meine obige Preisangabe dazu, die vorhandene Endstufe kann man auch in das geplante System integrieren wenns paßt. Diese Deine brauche ich nicht zu hören, entscheidend ist Dein persönliches Empfinden, nicht das meine.
Von mir dazu nur der Hinweis, auch mal eine andere Box dran oder eine andere Endstufe an die vorhandenen, das Ergebnis kann manchmal frappierend besser oder schlechter sein. Treiber sind Lautsprecher, manche sehen auch nicht so aus wie welche, sind also als reine Teilkomponente zu betrachten und somit eben Treiber. Nochmaledit, die Wandler sind dann zumindest für mich das Gesamtsystem Treiber - Gehäuse, die Kette ist nicht von mir. Beschäftige Dich etwas mit der Thematik mit der Physik als Grundlage, so schwer ist es nicht.
Vodoo geht bei mir dann los, wenn ein unterdimensioniertes Netzteil auf eine vielleicht sogar sonst ganz gute Elektronik trifft, dasselbe im Gerät mit Klingeldraht vertüdelt und zu einem Schweinepreis verkloppt. Und das geht bereits bei "normaler" Heimelektronik los. Leider.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Paul (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo Mario

.... Beschäftige Dich etwas mit der Thematik mit der Physik als Grundlage, so schwer ist es nicht.
Die Gesetzte der Physik lassen sich nicht überlisten, mit anderen Worten
Von Nichts kommt Nichts. 
Wenn sich was rühren soll, muss die *(Bass) *Membran einen kräftigen Antrieb haben 
und der Auslenkung was entgegenhalten können (stabiles, schweres Gehäuse).
Natürlich muss der Verstärker die Leistung für den Antrieb auch liefern können.
Geringes Eigengewicht der Membran ist vorteilhaft.
Weiches Material (Pappe) --> weicher Bass,  hartes Material --> knackiger Bass.

Grosse Membranfläche ist empfehlenswert, senkt aber den WAF dramatisch, das selbe gilt für die Gehäuse Abmessungen.

Generell sind geschlossene Boxen unkritischer als Bassreflexboxen, 
was Konstruktionsschwächen des Gehäuses und die Aufstellung betrifft.
(Wandabstand etc.).

Hochtontreiber heißen so, weil sie dich ganz schnell aus dem Zimmer treiben können wenn sie nichts taugen. 

Das reicht mir eigentlich, in Sachen Physik, zu dem Thema.
OK es gibt auch noch die Freqeuenzweiche, *" Das unbekannte Wesen*"
Aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel.

Voodoo geht bei mir dann los, wenn ....
Bei mir geht Voodoo dann los wenn sich die Klangbewertung nur im Kopf abspielt.
Wie gesagt, unglaublich was da für Spinner unterwegs sind. 
Im Vergleich zu denen werden im Esoterik Forum noch handfeste Fakten diskutiert. 
Dazu sind im HIFI Forum halt auch noch viele selbstverliebte Angeber unterwegs. 
In dem Sinn, wie wenn ein Maybach Fahrer einem Rolls Royce Fahrer erklärt, dass er eine Proleten Karre hat.

Voodoo kann auch sein, dass es gut klingt, weil auf einer drittklassigen Brüllkiste BOSE draufsteht.


Mir ist natürlich klar, das Optimale wäre 4 Wochen Probehören, zuhause mit verschiedenen Geräten  
Geht aber leider nicht.
Dank "Blöd Markt" und "Geiz ist geil Markt" sind Fachhändler in unserer Region praktisch ausgestorben.
Außerdem kommt in der Preislage ohnehin nur was gebrauchtes in Frage.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass man von meinem momentanen Sound Ohrenkrebs bekommt.
97% würden wahrscheinlich sagen: Was hast du daran auszusetzen?
Mir juckt es nur in den Fingern mir nach vielen Jahren mal was neues zu kaufen 
(und wenn dann schon was ordentliches). 
Bevor es wegen Altersschwerhörigkeit, sowieso für die Katz ist,

Die Kinder sind, mehr oder weniger, aus dem Haus und die alten Hobbys gewinnen wieder mehr Stellenwert.

Falls Dich meine jetzigen Boxen interessieren schreibe ich gern noch was dazu, will bloß nicht langweilen.


----------



## mariob (8 Mai 2013)

Hmm,


> Das reicht mir eigentlich, in Sachen Physik, zu dem Thema.


, im groben ok, es gibt aber ein paar wenige Regeln. Ganz so einfach ist es mit der Schallwandlung nicht, Pappe als Membranwerkstoff ist bis heute ungeschlagen. Boxengehäuse werden nach 5 grundlegenden Typen klassifiziert, immer sind das sehr sorgfältig auch auf den Treiber abgestimmte Systeme wenn sie vernünftig funktionieren sollen. Und nicht jeder Treiber spielt in jedem Gehäuse richtig. Das gilt für die offene Schallwand über alle Typen.
Viel Membranfläche um die physikalisch unendliche Wand zu erreichen ist immer gut, die Alternative ist das Horn, wenn man sowas richtig bauen will wird es sehr unhandlich. Das Ergebnis ist aber eines was mich nochmal hinterm Ofen hervorlocken würde wenn sich die Möglichkeit einer Realisierung ergäbe. Realistisch betrachtet tendiert diese Möglichkeit gegen null.
Was mich damals angestunken hat waren die Vodoo Preise verbunden mit relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad und mangelnden Baßbereich. Technologisch gut beherrschbar und sehr anspruchslos an den Treiber sowie recht wirkungsgradstark sind die TMLs, die Nails hier gehören zu dieser Gattung. Preis pro Box - keine 50 Ocken für alles wenn man die Dinger selbst zusammenklebt. Im wesentlichen erfüllen sie also die gestellten Anforderungen.
Wie die Deinen klingen müßte man sich anhören, schreiben kann man da viel. Zumindest der Typ wäre interessant, sowie die verbauten Treiber, da könnte man zumindest mal grob schauen wo das hingeht.
Noch ein Wort zu den Pappleiterplatten, es gibt Epoxidharzmaterial und es gibt das billigere Hartpapier, Falls Deine Endstufe letzteres nicht hat wäre das eine sehr große Ausnahme, ich habe auch schon die berühmten Crowns aus der analogen Generation in den Händen gehabt, nichtmal da war Epoxy drin verbaut. Im übrigen waren die Dinger vom Aufbau eher sehr unspektakulär, mechanisch/elektrisch sehr optimiert, aber das macht die Dinger dann auch so zuverlässig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Juli 2013)

Nur so mal nebenbei: Bei Nubert gibts grad Boxen Versandkostenfrei mit 20% Nachlass bis Lager leer...


----------



## Paul (25 Juli 2013)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Nur so mal nebenbei: Bei Nubert gibts grad Boxen Versandkostenfrei mit 20% Nachlass bis Lager leer...


Hallo Lars, danke dass Du dabei an mich gedacht hast
Ich habe mir vor ca. 4 Wochen ein Paar gebrauchte Dynaudio Contour 1.8 MKII geholt.

Wollte ohnehin mal einen "Testbericht" schreiben.
Also:
Bei Zimmerlautstärke klingen sie gut, aber es ist kein "Quantensprung"
zu anderen (brauchbaren) Lautsprechern.
Wenn es aber etwas lauter zur Sache geht, --> einfach KLASSE.
Ich spare mir jetzt das Geschwurbel von "seidigen Höhen" und "breiter Bühne"
Klingen wirklich extrem neutral und präzise.
Bringen dadurch aber auch Murks im Tonstudio zu Tage,
aber nicht so, dass man es deshalb nicht mehr anhören kann.

Die Verarbeitung (Echtholzfurier Kirsche) ist eine Augenweide.

Fazit:
Wenn man öfter mal ein bisschen lauter hören will und der Verstärker
nicht allzu schwach auf der Brust ist --> Absolut Empfehlenswert.
Für "Nur Leisehörer" tut´s was billigeres auch.


----------

